# Just finished my reloading bench.....



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I am a new guy when it comes to reloading. Havent even reloaded one cartridge yet. Just trying to get all the right stuff together so that I can get started. Figured I would start with a decent bench and go from there.
My basement isnt that big and I was really short on space so I decided to go with an L-shaped design complete with 1 slide out to mount different stuff on. Made one slide out blank and two others so I could switch presses etc. 
Let me know what you guys think. I have quite a bit of money and time into this bench and really didnt try to skimp on anything. The table top is 3 sheets of 3/4 inch birch plywood stacked on top of one another. The bench is STOUT... and heavy. I think it will serve two purposes... Reloading bench and tornado shelter!! ha ha ha. I think it turned out pretty good. Hope the basement pole doesnt get in the way too much but that is the only spot I had for a bench.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

here is a picture of the slide out...


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Nice job.


----------



## rocketmike (Feb 12, 2001)

Awesome setup!

not to rain on your project, but maybe some kind of barrier between it and your water heater .

congrats(buy Dillion)


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is the slide out for.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

RocketMike.... Yeah.. that was next on my list. Want to build a barrier between my bench and the hot water heater. :idea: 

3fingervic.. The slide out will allow me to change presses rapidly or have nothing mounted to that side of the bench. IE. I have one slide out with my MEC shothshell reloader mounted to it, One Slide out with My bench Vice mounted to it, One with a single stage press Mounted to it etc... and then one blank slideout so that if I want a clean, flat bench with nothing attached for activities such as gun cleaning I can have one. 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice looking bench! way better than mine.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I gotta build one soon too. I just got a shotshell reloader from my dad. I want to take up metallic reloading as well. Too many hobies and not enough time/money.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Real nice.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> RocketMike.... Yeah.. that was next on my list. Want to build a barrier between my bench and the hot water heater. :idea:
> 
> 3fingervic.. The slide out will allow me to change presses rapidly or have nothing mounted to that side of the bench. IE. I have one slide out with my MEC shothshell reloader mounted to it, One Slide out with My bench Vice mounted to it, One with a single stage press Mounted to it etc... and then one blank slideout so that if I want a clean, flat bench with nothing attached for activities such as gun cleaning I can have one.
> 
> ...


Makes total sense now. Nice work.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

The slide out section looks like a great idea , as you add presses you don't use up all your bench space, NICE!


----------



## Zarathustra (Oct 5, 2005)

I built a workbench for my garage that looks very similar to the part of your workbench that is next to your water heater. Same design, basically, from what I can see. I added locking casters to the bottom of the legs, so I could move the bench to sweep underneath of it. 

Last time I moved, the guy who bought my house asked if I would leave the workbench. I told him no, I didn't want to build another one. :lol:


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice work...........


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great. What are you planning for additional lighting?


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice work looks like you spent some time and money on that project. Seems odd there is a steel beam that close to the wall they generally run down the center of the basement.


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Macker13 said:


> Looks great. What are you planning for additional lighting?


Not really sure what I am going to do about lighting. Probably just some florescent fixtures from Home depot or something. 

--
Thanks for all the compliments guys. Now I just need to get my presses mounted up, get some supplies (may be pretty tough), and get started reloading. 

Jeff


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

Getting supplies right now will be tough if you plan on reloading any of the more popular calibers. Real nice setup tho, good luck


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

MIoutdoorsjunkie said:


> Not really sure what I am going to do about lighting. Probably just some florescent fixtures from Home depot or something.


I read in Speer Reloading Manual #13 to make sure to keep mechanical scales at least 3 feet away from fluorescent light fixtures to avoid interference from electromagnetic fields. On page 105. Just a heads up for ya, I have to watch that also as I have fluorescent shop lights in my reloading area.


----------

